# Kawai MP11SE is coming. Will we have a VPC1mk2 soon?



## s_bettinzana (Oct 21, 2017)

I tested the VPC1 (with Pianoteq) and I am ready to pull the trigger.

Yesterday I have seen the news about the MP11SE.
Can we speculate about the release of an evolution of the VPC1 with an improved mechanics?
I don't need the MP11SE. I only use my VIs. All the physical controls would be a bonus, but not mandatory (for that price tag).
What do you think about the mechanics of the MP11SE Vs the MPC1's one?

Thanks!
Silvano


----------



## Vik (Oct 21, 2017)

It's probably called VPC1 because there will be a VPC2. But most likely, we won't know until it's released. 
I hope it will have a few things which makes it more usable for work with DAWs/computers. An Expression Pedal input would be good.


----------



## hag01 (Oct 22, 2017)

I play extensively on the VPC1 since I got it half a year ago, and here is my opinion:

Without hesitate I suggest you to get the MP11SE.

MP11 and MP11SE both have the same action, which is IMO significantly superior to the action on the VPC1.

The difference between the RM3 Grand II action on the VPC1, and the Grand Feel action on the MP11 and MP11SE, is the longer pivot on the Grand Feel.

What are the beneffits of the the longer pivot?
In short:
Try to play this pettern fast and repeatedly on an RM3 Grand II instrument, and then on a Grand Feel action:
F#, A, C#, A

Or just try to play Bach Prelude in C Minor BWV 999, on both.

After that you will appreciate the benefits of the longer pivot of the Grand Feel.

I myseld hope to upgrade to the MP11SE next year.


----------



## s_bettinzana (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you very much Hag01!
I was exactly thinking about the differences between the "RM3 Grand II" and "Grand Feel" actions.
That said, I should try to play for 2 hours on a MP11.


----------



## hag01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey, just wanted to add something.

I never tried myself the Grand Feel action, don't have where to try in the whole country I'm live in.
All I'm saying about the Grand Feel is based on deep exploration and technical specs. and yes, I'm completely sure that what I said earlier was right - the keys on the Grand Feel is more evenly weighted from their back to their front, than the keys on the VPC1.

But, most users report that the Grand Feel is overall lighter feeling than the action in the VPC1.
That could be a bad thing.
I'm using the VPC1 extensively for 7 month now, and I don't want anything lighter than its action.
I think I'm going to stay with the VPC1 eventually, with its pros anc cons.


----------



## s_bettinzana (Nov 15, 2017)

hag01 said:


> But, most users report that the Grand Feel is overall lighter feeling than the action in the VPC1.



Ah, this is interesting. Thank you!
I hope to able to test side-by-side the VPC1 and the MP11 (probably MP11SE, but they should be identical in terms of action) in a store in my region; it is not easy because they are both niche-products.
I want a PIANO controller. I am already covered for the other instruments.


----------



## hag01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Don't forget to tell us what you think after the testings.


----------



## T.j. (Nov 15, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> Ah, this is interesting. Thank you!
> I hope to able to test side-by-side the VPC1 and the MP11 (probably MP11SE, but they should be identical in terms of action) in a store in my region; it is not easy because they are both niche-products.
> I want a PIANO controller. I am already covered for the other instruments.



I found the GF2 much less tiring to play for long stretches, imo it's well worth the extra $.
It's definitely a bit lighter and feels slightly faster than the rm3 grand action (though still a bit slow/bouncy).
The biggest difference for me was probably playing 'high up' on the keys near the chassis, really doesn't need any more effort than regular positions.
If you get a chance to play both you'll feel what I'm talking about


----------



## hag01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes, the VPC1 sometimes demand a little more effort on the front of the keys, and that's a bad thing.

Other than that, for me, ovrall, the VPC1 action is perfectly heavy enough, very similar to the acoustic upright pianos I'm used to.


----------



## Vik (Nov 15, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> I hope to able to test side-by-side the VPC1 and the MP11


I have tried them side by side, and preferred the MP11 (but that doesn't mean that others will have the same experience, though I know that a few do). I bought the VPC1 due to the lower price and because all I didn't need all the extra stuff that comes with the MP11 anyway.


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2017)

As someone who likes the Schimmel action more than others, I like the heavy action in the VPC1. However, the MP11 has a great action, and people more accustomed to, say, the lighter action of Yamaha pianos, might prefer it.


----------

